# caprese salad for 20



## harvest (Jul 2, 2008)

How many tomatoes should I buy to feed 20 "ladies" caprese salad? I will more than likely use heirloom tomatoes, big red juicy tommies. After that I can figure the mozzarella.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

one large per person, peel/slice and put mozz between layers with basil of course.....restack


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

I like mediums in red, yellow and green - slice and then rebuild multi-colored stacks with mozz and basil. Skewer from top to bottom for transport then remove skewers for presentation.

I think Jean Georges did this one


----------

